# I wrote this when I was 10 (Gimme a Break)



## Wraithguard (Apr 20, 2005)

The Age of Darkness: RotW

Chapter 1

Long has an age of peace been upon the Shadowlands. Even after the War of Malaron, this nation has yet to see a day beyond recovery. A young man looks to the north, and the negative appearance of its rich darkness. This young man happens to be Zylo Razormane, the Silver Knight of Taneraan. Young Zylo's past seems to be lost in mystery, as he refuses to speak of it. He hails from the country of Kilaria, a newly formed country only 100 years of age. It has yet to see a war. As Zylo walks through the marble halls of the Palace of the Moon, he meets someone he did not expect. "You're not from around here. Who are you?" Zylo says untrustingly. The man is cloaked in a dark red, and only his eyes are visible through his hood, he makes no action. "I ask you again, who are you, and what is your business here?"

The man throws off his cloak. He is old, his hair is white and his eyes seem distant. The old man speaks to Zylo, "Well met young paladin! No? You seem to know your way around the shield, but you wield two blades. Hmm. Very strange. I've seen many guards throughout these halls, but you look different somehow." (Guards of Taneraan are usually young because they use their more experienced warriors in battle) "I am Zylo Razormane, Silver Knight. Where do you hail from?" Once again the old man speaks, "I hail from the north." At those words Zylo draws one blade from its sheath on his back, a wicked looking blade, with teeth above the handle, it’s a dull black and purple with traces of red, it glows ominously in the dim light of the corridor, it's as long as a claymore, but Zylo wields it as if it were merely a scimitar. "Ah. So those _are_ for more than show," taunted the old man, "You can put that away, I simply came to speak with your lord." Zylo's eyes shift to the far end of the corridor, "I will not let a Nothern into the King's antechamber!"

With that the old man turns and walks towards the south end of the halls. Zylo's piercing gaze is still centered on the old man, even as he walks through the brilliant golden doors. Zylo walks into the courtyard, a huge chamber with its frost covered grounds and its massive trees, a wave of peace washes over the young knight as he gazes upward into the cloudy sky. As he questions the Nothern’s purpose in Shadowland, a young blond girl walks up to him. Her face is a pale white, and she wears a grey robe. She is only slightly younger than Zylo and is a priestess in the Citadel of Light. "Hey, Alexia." Zylo says, eyes still on the sky. Her voice is soft, yet it has a taint of power in it. "Why are you sitting out here in the snow?" (It is _always_ snowing in Shadowland) "Lord Kane wishes to speak with you."

Zylo now stands outside of the massive gate of the King's Antechamber. He has never liked this place because it reminds him of the architecture in Kilaria. Alexia stands along side him, grasping his arm. Two guards open the gate and they enter. A rich and strong voice greets them, "Welcome my young agents!" Zylo stands amongst many statues of the past kings of the four nations of the elder days, while Alexia sits quietly near the rear of the chamber. Zylo inquires, "Why have you called for me, my lord?" Kane speaks to them in a grim voice, "It would seem that Harath has been having some trouble with brigands." Zylo's tone is not an astonished one "They have handled the problem before." The king's tone becomes slightly angered but he doesn’t show it, "They are also facing a problem with a group of mercenaries, led by a knight from the north. I need you to travel to Harath to show that we still hold true to the old alliances."

Zylo bursts out in surprise, "But that's a month's journey!" Kane seems unmoved by Zylo's outburst, "You have a choice in companions; I recommend that you not go alone.” At the last words Zylo and Alexia are escorted out of the chamber. "Think of it this way Zylo, we get to see an old friend." Alexia says to try to lighten the mood, "Have you forgotten? Zeike is a Harathrim warrior. We will surely get a royal welcome!" Zylo does not say anything. He simply walks down through the halls as he has done in the past when given an order, quietly and calmly. They soon reach the golden door that leads into Shadowland.

Before them is the city of Taneraan, the most prosperous city in all Shadowland. All around them is mountain except for a small pass to the south. In the south pass is a fortress called Shadowguard. To the east of Taneraan is Delarim, a smaller city that is home to the Tower of Night. The tower is a straight, black, tower with many locations in the top to hold archers. To the west of Taneraan is Iniludio, a great farming city. The cities of Shadowland are known for its wooden architecture, which allows a large contrast between the dark wood and the snow that lies upon the land. Harath is to the west of Shadowland. It only has two cities, Madrion and Rhie. Madrion has the Tower of Dusk. Rhie has the Temple of Wisdom. Between Harath and Shadowland are vast dunes of snow and forest of tangled roots and barbed vines. There is no trail, road, or path. Many things lurk about in the darkness outside of Shadowlands. The White Dunes have a nasty reputation of death and bones. It is said that a creature born in the Grey Waste resides in that desert of frost, Ikoschu, the Bone Keeper. They make their way south, towards Shadowguard. Zylo figures they should leave as soon as possible to make it to Shadowguard by nightfall.


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 15, 2005)

Nice.


----------

